

A Cheap Spying Tool With a High Creepy Factor - nsns
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/08/02/a-cheap-spying-tool-with-a-high-creepy-factor/?ref=technology

======
Xeroday
The fact that your targets need to be connected on the same wifi makes this
tool itself not as 'powerful' as this article makes it (it's not much
different than Wifi Pineapple). You can probably build an even cheaper one
with an old Android phone off ebay for $20.

